# Beach fishing-miami area



## mick999 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi to all, i,m coming to Miami in feb or march,hopin to do some beach fishing.i would like to know where a novice sea angler like me would be able to catch a few fish-locations,tactics,bait?etc.I would be v.grateful for any advice recieved- thanks mick r.(uk)


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*all the way from england!*

post up your query in the florida forum -- more of the ppl who fish there will see it, unless this gets moved there anyway.

you may also find some info if you look thru the threads in the FL forum..

and welcome to the boards!!


----------



## mick999 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks 4 your welcome and yr reply fishinmama-much appreciated -i,ll take yr advice and post it on the florida section


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

well im not sure where your gonna being doing much beach fishing in miami seing that all the lifegaurds are dicks and will throw you off right away.
you could either try and find a nice deserted beach, or go to one before sunrise and after sunset because thats when the lifegaurds leave.
best bet: 
try and call up some of the nearby piers when you get hear theres always sombody catching fish on one of them
good luck


----------



## mick999 (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for the info-i,ll probably head up to Dania beachand try the pier again.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

go to www.boatlessfishing.com


----------



## mick999 (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks man,ive registered on there as well -another great site!


----------



## mick999 (Jan 5, 2008)

*John,s Pass/Honeymoon Island & Clearwater*

Does anyone have any info about shore fishing these areas? -Clearwater/Tampa/St.Pete -Thanks -Mick R.:fishing:


----------



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

try anglins pier .com skywaypiers.com


----------

